# Weekend Of Outback Maintenance



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I'm beat, spent the weekend washing and waxing the trailer. I brought the trailer home this weekend to get ready for our next trip starting this coming Wednesday. I haven't washed or waxed the trailer in over a year so this was long overdue. I was a bit worried about the street side of the trailer, it gets the sun all day long at the storage lot and it was looking pretty bad. I scrubbed down the roof and the sides of the trailer yesterday and then spent today putting on a roof treatment and waxing the sides and front of the trailer. The street side of the trailer took a lot of work but I was pleased with how good it looks now. I've still got to fix a few cracks in caulking I found on the roof but overall everything seems to be in good shape. I know I should wax it more frequently but about once a year seems about the best I can manage. Hopefully in a few days I'll be catching fish and sitting around the campground with a cold beer admiring a fine looking Outback.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark,

Good work! It makes you feel good getting that job done. I plan on doing mine next week and am not looking forward to it.

The cold beer reward almost makes it worth it.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Where are you heading to fish? We are going to Trinity this week.
Good luck!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Yianni said:


> Where are you heading to fish? We are going to Trinity this week.
> Good luck!


We're going to Toms Place (French Camp Campground) which is halfway between Bishop and Mammoth Lakes along Hwy 395. We'll do some fishing near the campground along Rock Creek but the main place we like to fish is along the Owens above Pleasant Valley Reservoir. We're looking forward to getting up in the mountains and away from the heat.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job.....When can you do mine? As for the beer, I drink it while I watch you work...I hope that is ok with you.
















All kidding aside. I enjoy looking at my trailer after a good wash down; and mine really needs one now after returning from a 3000km trip

Thor


----------

